# Mini round pen/fence panels?



## GlacierRidge (Nov 10, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone makes mini round pen panels. Just like the big ones...only not 5 or 6 feet high! I love my big ones....but I don't like lugging them around, or storing them. I would like to get some smaller ones, easier to move around, that I can move from place to place. Or make temporary, portable stalls for my three minis. I am going to keep looking around...I have some wire filled "goat panels," but even these are quite heavy. Thanks for any input! I thought I had read on here one time that someone actually had a mini sized round pen.

Thanks!

Oh, and I know Priefert makes some, and I absolutely love them, but was thinking of something a little cheaper if they're out there...

Priefert mini panels

Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2007)

I've done a lot of searching for mini panels and very few are anywhere near me, so shipping would kill me, but I'll share a few links I found and maybe something is closer to you. [When you do a search look for sheep or hog panels, it'll get you a few more hits.]

http://www.livestockpanels.com/newpage1.htm goat and sheep panel is half-way down the page (4x10')

http://www.c-siron.com/corral_panels.htm Bottom of the page are some sheep/hog panels, not light, but shorter than horse panels

I found some from Tarter gate, I think they are just 25# for 3'x8' panel; I just wish they were more economical, as I would love to have a couple dozen light mini sized panels. [They are like $56 each here, I can can buy full-size economy panels for like $65-70.] http://www.tartergate.com/switch.php?fn=ca...e=af&emp=af

Good luck with your search.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for those links! I will check them out now!

I will also check Tarter Gate...as the goat panels I have are their "kidder" panels. I just bought them this past spring.

Thank you!!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 10, 2007)

We just bought few mini panels from Nick Sutphin from Whispering Hills Farm in NC. He was at the Greencastle sale in PA. I know he travels to many sales selling tack and such. I can't find my card from him with more info but some one here must know him as well.

The panel were about 38" tall 4', 6' and 8'. Very well made. We are talking about getting more.

Mark

Forgot to add the 8' panels were $40 an 6' were $35 at the sale.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2007)

We have a local hay / fence supply place that carries mini panels and round pens they are SOOO CUTE, and OUCH they cost $4.00 less per panel than a full size one, hee hee not that cute, lol


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a dozen or so portable mini panels. I'm currently using some to make a pen for our Nigerian Dwarf Goats. All the rest of our fencing is cattle panels on oak posts. You can make a somewhat portable fence or round pen (as in if you move, could take it with you) fence out of cattle panels on t-posts.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 11, 2007)

We are able to buy the goat and sheep panels in Chandab's post locally to avoid shipping costs. You might do a search for sheep or goat panels (or hog panels) as they seem to be used for a variety of livestock. I would also check Tractor Supply. We use them for portable fencing, stall run-outs and for stalls/corrals at shows and exhibitions. (We use the larger size panels to separate the minis from the big horse). We also loan some to a friend for her goats. They are wonderful!


----------



## stormy (Nov 11, 2007)

Double Daimond farm in Warsaw Indiana sells mini panels, very nice and reasonable price...also if you have an AMHA show in your area they might be there and almost always have panels available.


----------



## BeckyG (Nov 11, 2007)

> I've done a lot of searching for mini panels and very few are anywhere near me, so shipping would kill me, but I'll share a few links I found and maybe something is closer to you. [When you do a search look for sheep or hog panels, it'll get you a few more hits.]
> http://www.livestockpanels.com/newpage1.htm goat and sheep panel is half-way down the page (4x10')


I recently purchased 25 panels from Stampede Livestock Management 

They are the Stampede 9410 4'x10' Goat/sheep panels that Chandab references above. (www.livestockpanels.com/newpage1.htm )

*They are GREAT!!*

They are only 4 foot tall, but have 9 rails. They are relatively light-weight, and very easy for me to setup. The panels were $58 each... and delivery was free.

*I highly recommend them!! *

-Becky


----------



## chandab (Nov 11, 2007)

BeckyG said:


> > I've done a lot of searching for mini panels and very few are anywhere near me, so shipping would kill me, but I'll share a few links I found and maybe something is closer to you. [When you do a search look for sheep or hog panels, it'll get you a few more hits.]
> > http://www.livestockpanels.com/newpage1.htm goat and sheep panel is half-way down the page (4x10')
> 
> 
> ...


Becky,

This is good to know. Too bad I'm so far from TX. The Stampede products were some of the nicest I looked at on-line.


----------



## kaprikorn (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick was at the Mt Airy Miniature Horse sale yesterday. He said he is OUT!!! Does not know when he will be able to get anymore as his supplier quit making them. I got all he had left over. One walk-thru w/ gate, (3) 10', (2 ) 4' & (2) 8' all were used and all differenc colors ( spray paint can fix that). . . but a panel is a panel ! I do love my panels !!


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2012)

I just found out recently that one of the local places that has panels can get in sheep panels; 42" tall (I think) and several different length, and two different weights (light duty and heavy duty). The only downfall, they are almost as expensive as regular panels. The major plus for me... Hubby wouldn't "steal" them to corral the cows, so they would always be available to me.


----------



## gorgeous (Mar 18, 2012)

You might try www.floydgate.com They manufacture panels and gates. If no one in your area sells them, you might want to consider becoming a distributor. I bet there are a lot of people who would be customers in your area. Just a thought. Hope this helps.


----------

